
 YSlow-er? New YSlow! - nickb
http://www.phpied.com/yslow-er/
======
simianstyle
Is it just me or does this page crash firefox whenever you open it?

~~~
brianr
works for me (ff2 on fedora)

------
simianstyle
well i had to use lynx to read the article, but this is a great step up for
yslow. That and firebug are my two most essential web development extensions.

